# Playing with flash - some examples



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have bought a new SB600 flash gun, and have been getting used to it, mainly taking pretty pointless stuff, but hey we all need to learn!

I thought others might be interested in how much difference a decent flash can make, so I took a short series of shots. Camera was D60 on Program. shot on RAW but no editing, just straight "save for the web"

Shot 1 using the cameras own built in flash:









mmm not very well lit, I'm sure we've all seen photos like that! so lets put the SB600 on, no adjustments just let the camera do it all....









Now lets put a small diffuser on the flash, (about £4 from ebay, similay to the stofen)










Better, more even light, but lets now try a 45 degree bounce off the ceiling, no diffuser:










And finally lets add the diffuser and bounce the flash:










Hope these demonstrate how much better the external flash is, especially when bounced.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great post mate! Thanks for taking the time to post it up. :thumb:

I have the Sunpak383 and it works a treat.:thumb:









Have a look on http://diyphotography.net/ for some other great ideas on lighting. :thumb:


----------



## berry-design (Oct 13, 2008)

Good write up there, ive got the SB800 and SB900, both can create fantastic results bouncing the flash and using diffusers... personally prefer the 800 though


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

Deja Vu, just seen the exact same thing on Talk Photography....


----------



## Pseudonym (Feb 14, 2009)

was looking to buy a Canon 430EX soon, been using a friends 580EX and its great.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

So you're on both as well then Jason!!!


----------



## R55_SND (Aug 12, 2008)

great post, im looking for a flash for my Nikkon D60 what one would you guys reccomend?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Either the SB 400 or if you can run to it the SB600. I did loads of research and I think the Nikon ones are the best albeit pricey. That said Jessops have their AFD 300 at £34 at the moment Nikon compatible, at that price its worth a punt!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> was looking to buy a Canon 430EX soon, been using a friends 580EX and its great.


Got the 580EX, amazing flash worth its money.:thumb:

Nice post. m500dpp


----------



## R55_SND (Aug 12, 2008)

just looked on the site for the jessops flashgun and it doesnt have the d60 listed as being compatible?

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...FD Digital Flashgun for Nikon-35588/Show.html


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Also got a 580ex and agree, its a great flash.

I recently got one of these: http://www.flaghead.co.uk/pages/ringflash-intro.html

Absolutely fantastic bit of kit for the money!!! Thoroughly recommended amazing difference especially when photographing the car.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> just looked on the site for the jessops flashgun and it doesnt have the d60 listed as being compatible?


But it does list the D40 which is essentially the same. I would go into the store and ask to try it on a D60, but pretty sure it will be fine its just their list is out of date!


----------



## R55_SND (Aug 12, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> But it does list the D40 which is essentially the same. I would go into the store and ask to try it on a D60, but pretty sure it will be fine its just their list is out of date!


ok mate will do that when i get home next month! cheers


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

R55_SND said:


> just looked on the site for the jessops flashgun and it doesnt have the d60 listed as being compatible?
> 
> http://www.jessops.com/online.store...FD Digital Flashgun for Nikon-35588/Show.html


Just something to think about here,

Im thinking in Canon terms as im a Canon user but i should think Nikon are the same or have simular technologies.

Canon have a Technology called : ETTL II

Its basically a relationship between the camera and the flash so they talk and use all the senors to make the best possible exposure from the shoot in simple terms but its alot more complex than that.

Now im sure Nikon will have a Technology the same, So it would make sence to me to buy a Nikon Flash and get the best out of your Camera Flash Combo, if the Nikon Flash price suites you that is!!!!!

Where as your Jessops Flash is a simple multi Camera flash and wont have these Technologies built in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks like the Technology is called i-TTL, but iv only read on it quick i could be wrong and it replaces DTTL.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

yes my original advice still stands buy the Nikon if you can run to it, its a very impressive unit and super easy to use........ittl allows the flash to be fired off camera and wirelessy on the D90 (not the D60 unfortunately), and ensures the flash exposure is very accurate.


----------



## R55_SND (Aug 12, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> yes my original advice still stands buy the Nikon if you can run to it, its a very impressive unit and super easy to use........ittl allows the flash to be fired off camera and wirelessy on the D90 (not the D60 unfortunately), and ensures the flash exposure is very accurate.


ok i think i will just start saving and get the 600 then! it seems like best bet anyway and again thanks for your help!


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

JasonRS said:


> Deja Vu, just seen the exact same thing on Talk Photography....


Was thinking that also!

I'm personally a canon user, and have a 580 EXII, but tbh, it's underused. It's just sat in my kit bag not doing anything most of the time tbh... :/


----------

